# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Καποιες ερωτήσεις για Gouldians

## themountainking

Καλησπέρα. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα για τα Gouldians..
1. Καταρχάς έχω μια ζευγαρώστρα 60 μήκος 28 πλάτος 38 ύψος. Είναι αρκετή για ένα ζευγάρι;
2. Ζουν αποκλειστικά σε ζευγάρια ή μπορώ να πάρω ένα μόνο του (να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι ούτως ή άλλως θα πάρω και 2ο, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να πάρω 2 ταυτόχρονα άμεσα, για οικονομικούς λόγους. Ο στόχος δηλαδή είναι ένα ζευγάρι και δεν σκοπεύω να αποκλίνω από αυτόν).
3. Έχω ένα budgie αρσενικό, το οποίο είναι πολύ ήμερο, και τον έχω όλη την ημέρα ελεύθερο στο δωμάτιο, θεωρείται ότι θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα με το κλουβί με τα νέα πουλιά στον ίδιο χώρο, είτε με το παπαγαλάκι είτε με τα gouldians;

ΥΓ. Σαν υπόστρωμα κλουβιού τι χρειάζονται; Παιχνίδια χρειάζονται;
                                   Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το χρόνο σας

----------


## Chopper

Θα σου απαντήσω σε αυτά που ξέρω.Βέβαια θα ακούσεις καλύτερα την άποψη των παιδιών που έχων gouldian.
Η ζευγαρώστρα πιστεύω κάνει για ένα ζευγάρι.Τα δικά μου που είναι συγγενικά zebra finch είναι μιά χαρά.Όσο μεγαλύτερο βέβαια το κλουβί τόσο καλύτερα.Σε μικρότερο απο ζευγαρώστρα μήν πάς.Θέλουν μήκος για να πετάνε.  :Happy: 
Και να το πάρεις το άλλο αργότερα δέν νομίζω να υπάρξει πρόβλημα σ αυτό που θα ναι μόνο του αρκεί να μήν το αφήσεις για καιρό έτσι.Άν πάρεις το πρώτο και αργότερα το δεύτερο στο δεύτερο να κρατήσεις καραντίνα 30-40 ημερών λόγω του ότι το δεύτερο απο το στρές και τον φόβο μπορεί να αναπτύξει διάφορα κοκκίδια και παράσιτα κλπ και να σου κολλήσει το ήδη εγκλιματισμένο gouldian.
Σαν υπόστρωμα να πάρει pellets.Είναι μικρά ξυλαράκια τα οποία τα πουλάνε στα pet shop σάν pellets υπόστρωμα (έτσι πές) και εξαφανίζουν τις μυρωδιές,είναι πιό υγιηνό σάν υπόστρωμα για τα πουλιά και το αλλάζεις κάθε 10-15 μέρες.
Παιχνίδια δέν νομίζω να χρειάζονται.Άντε να βάλεις το πολύ πολύ μιά κούνια.

----------


## themountainking

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές!!! Αν έχει κάποιος να προσθέσει οτιδήποτε θα ήταν χαρά μου να τον ακούσω

----------


## lagreco69

Οι διαστασεις της κλουβας σου ειναι σχετικα καλες για ενα ζευγαρι. τα Gouldians ειναι κοινωνικα πτηνα, τους αρεσει η παρεα αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι θα εχεις προβλημα εαν μεινει για λιγο καιρο μονο του. οσο αφορα το budgie σου δεν θα εχεις προβληματα επιθετικοτητας μεταξυ τους, αλλα θα πρεπει να προσεξεις πολυ το κομματι της προσαρμογης του στο νεο του περιβαλλον για το 40 ημερο της καραντινας, ωστε να μην στρεσαριστει καθολου! απο την παρουσια του budgie σου. τα Gouldians ανηκουν στα ειδη των πτηνων που στρεσαρονται παρα πολυ ευκολα και για μεγαλα διαστηματα, διαβασε και τα παρακατω αρθρα.. 

(1) Gouldian Finches 
(2) Πινακας συμβατότητας/επιθετικότητας παραδείσιων 
(3) Gouldian & ανθεκτικότητα. 
(4) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά

----------


## mitsos143

Ανδρεα αυτο που εγω εχω να σου πω για να μην χασεισ ποτε πουλι gouldian(καθως ειναι πολυ ευαισθητα) ειναι να τους βαζεις στην εβδομαδιαια διατροφη τους millet spray.μπορει να ειναι λιγο ακριβο αλλα κατα την δικη αποψη αξιζει. ακομα θελουν να περνουν ιωδιο απο την διατροφη τους (σουπιοκοκαλο). και μακρια απο τον αερα. το κλουβι που θα χρησιμοποιησεις ειναι υπερ αρκετο για ενα πουλι, εαν ομως εχεις ενα ζευγαρι και θες να σου κανουν απογονους ειναι οτι πρεπει . εγω στο ζευγαρι μου εχω φτιαξει ενα κλουβι 90cm μηκος 50 υψος 35 βαθος(υπεβολή). απο παιχνίδια δεν χρειαζονται ,οπως ειπε και ο νικολας.Το budgie σου πιστευω οτι θα τα στρεσαρει αλλα δεν ειναι απολυτο. Και τελος εαν δεν τα εχεις αγορασει ακομα τα πουλια να ξερεις οτι τα αρχεγονα(πρασινα) ειναι πιο *ανθεκτικα* σε συγκρισει με τισ αλλες μεταλάξεις...

----------

